# Question about those Cubans.



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

A wise BOTL once told me that cuban tobacco is aged for years before it is used to make a cigar. Of course this highly reduces the chances of getting a sick cigar but I don't remember how many years it was. Does anyone know?


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought it was 2-3 depending on the type of tobacco. Like the ligero is 3 or so I think. Less for the seca, etc..


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

Smoked said:


> A wise BOTL once told me that cuban tobacco is aged for years before it is used to make a cigar. Of course this highly reduces the chances of getting a *sick cigar* but I don't remember how many years it was. Does anyone know?


what do you mean by this?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

nismo350z said:


> what do you mean by this?


That is when a cigar is still fermenting. This causes an ammonia like smell and can take up to two years to be completely gone.


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

Smoked said:


> That is when a cigar is still fermenting. This causes an ammonia like smell and can take up to two years to be completely gone.


ahh, i c thank you


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> what do you mean by this?


Here's a bit more on this "sick period" topic:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?do=do-newreply&p=448133


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Here's a bit more on this "sick period" topic:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?do=do-newreply&p=448133


LMAO...I just bumped that thread!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> LMAO...I just bumped that thread!


Well you know the saying: "Great minds..." 

If I'd known you "bumped it", could have saved me an hour looking for it!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks guys...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

wonder why it's not stickied anymore? too many stickies and some had to be cut?

just a fascinating read, though....


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Smoked said:


> A wise BOTL once told me that cuban tobacco is aged for years before it is used to make a cigar. Of course this highly reduces the chances of getting a sick cigar but I don't remember how many years it was. Does anyone know?


the tobacco is aged more than two years because of the high demand, they try to resupply as quickly as possible.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

hova45 said:


> the tobacco is aged more than two years because of the high demand, they try to resupply as quickly as possible.


This kinda confused me.....please expand on it.

I was under the impression some of the warppers,such as EL's, were aged more than 3 years. I would love to hear what some of the "old timers" have to say on this. Maybe a few of the foreign members who have made visits to the vegas


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

hova45 said:


> the tobacco is aged more than two years because of the high demand, they try to resupply as quickly as possible.


I'm not so sure about that figure. Some of the LEs and regionals use tobacco aged for 2-3 years, but I don't think anyone outside of cuba knows how long regular production tobacco is sitting.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that the extended aging of reg production tobacco is a relatively recent development. The first run of the Edicion Limitadas in 2000 is the first time that I had ever heard of there being aged tobacco in any cigars that come out of Cuba. Sure, it's all fully fermented, but _aged_ is something different.

Now, within the last year, there has been news that Habanos has been aging all of their tobacco longer before it goes into ALL of their production. It seems that those who smoked fresh Cubans before 2006, for the most part, say that there has been a dramatic improvement relative to fresh cigars in years prior. Either the tobacco has changed or they're doing something differently, but like Smitty said, only those in Cuba can really know what's going on.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Habanos has updated their curing processes, rather than having the leaf sit around for years, yielding better results all the way around. Some leaf actually sits around that long too, but updated manufacturing, processing, and curing is what we are seeing today.

Let's not forget that all the cigars go through a sick phase within the box, so returning the original post; you still end up with sick cigars in the short run...


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Its actually pretty easy to smell the ammonias when the cigars are sick (unless they are very mild). I have seen this with CC and some Nic. NC's alike. If you get that smell (or sour/bitter taste), stick them in the humidor for about a year and forget about them. They will be much better the second time around!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Someone on this site told me in quite a mean way that I should have used the search for this question. The only thing that I could think of to search at the time was "aged cuban" or something of that nature. Personally I think that this has been a pretty good discussion but apparently it pissed some people off.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Someone on this site told me in quite a mean way that I should have used the search for this question. The only thing that I could think of to search at the time was "aged cuban" or something of that nature. Personally I think that this has been a pretty good discussion but apparently it pissed some people off.



I musta missed that post
usually Gerry posts in big red lettering
_USE THE EFFN SEARCH BUTTON_..


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Well... it's a conversation that's been had before...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Someone on this site told me in quite a mean way that I should have used the search for this question. ...pissed some people off.


Toughen up Dude. These BOTLs mean no ill will. You know the old saying. Give a man a fish......:ss


----------



## ridein04 (Jun 3, 2007)

Sometimes just because it has been discussed before doesnt mean it cant be discussed again. It may be interesting, or enlightening to some of us new people that did not know such a thing even existed. I am sure you "old timers" may get bored seeing the same posts repeated. I thought this was a place that I could visit to learn about this great new hobby I have found. Some of us may not have the time to search for hours through old threads everytime we have a question. I for one appreciate the topic, even if it is a repeat, because I would not have ever thought to search "ammonia producing cigars". I guess I should just read because I surely dont want to upset an old gorrilla with one of my "repeat" questions. Seems to me as many unrelated cigar topics that get discussed here if you have already been invovled in a particular topic just dont bother reading it! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ridein04 said:


> Some of us may not have the time to search for hours through old threads everytime we have a question.search "ammonia I guess I should just read because I surely dont want to upset an old gorrilla with one of my "repeat" questions. Seems to me as many unrelated cigar topics that get discussed here if you have already been invovled in a particular topic just dont bother reading it! :tu


This is a catch 22. If the Elders read and don't respond they catch hell. If they 
read and respond with "do a search" they catch hell. If they don't read at all they catch hell. And if they read and respond every time the question is asked the board would be filled with a bunch of redundant info IMHO. 
At least put the effort in, post that you at least tried searching. You may not have the "time" to search, but think about the "time" it takes someone to answer you.:sb


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> This is a catch 22. If the Elders read and don't respond they catch hell. If they
> read and respond with "do a search" they catch hell. If they don't read at all they catch hell. And if they read and respond every time the question is asked the board would be filled with a bunch of redundant info IMHO.
> At least put the effort in, post that you at least tried searching. You may not have the "time" to search, but think about the "time" it takes someone to answer you.:sb


Good post.
I understand the point about not knowing what to search for. However, instead of searching for answers, I recommend new members spend some time and just read/browse thru threads. I don't make that recommendation so as not to piss people off. I recommend reading to broaden ones knowledge and get a feel for the jungle and its personalities. Club Stogie is a unique community and will return rewards based on an individual's "investment" in the community.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

ridein04 said:


> Sometimes just because it has been discussed before doesnt mean it cant be discussed again. It may be interesting, or enlightening to some of us new people that did not know such a thing even existed. I am sure you "old timers" may get bored seeing the same posts repeated. I thought this was a place that I could visit to learn about this great new hobby I have found. Some of us may not have the time to search for hours through old threads everytime we have a question. I for one appreciate the topic, even if it is a repeat, because I would not have ever thought to search "ammonia producing cigars". I guess I should just read because I surely dont want to upset an old gorrilla with one of my "repeat" questions. Seems to me as many unrelated cigar topics that get discussed here if you have already been invovled in a particular topic just dont bother reading it! :tu


Great call man! With all 16 of your posts, you oughtta be telling people how things "should be" around here! Let me pm PDS to see if we can't make you a moderator!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Peter (pnoon)...remember this one?

*Debate over using search*

I found this by putting in "search" using the Search...Advanced Search...Search Titles Only.

Good read...that thread!

.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Hey Peter (pnoon)...remember this one?
> 
> *Debate over using search*
> 
> ...


I had forgot about it. I re-read it in its entirety. Let's hope some others do, too. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ridein04 said:


> Some of us may not have the time to search for hours through old threads everytime we have a question.


Have you used search? It hardly takes "hours". A couple minutes with a relevant phrase or word at best. Glad you found time to post your criticism of the older members though.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

it is a pretty cool thought to think the usa's consumer habits effecting the habanos habits, even though they will never admit it. with habanos aging their tobacco longer and releasing extended fermentation tobacco (a true maduro wrapper) in the LE and Cohiba it shows an adaptation to what nc producers have made popular. also shows the rest of the worlds interest in pre-aged tobaccos and maduro wrappers.


----------

